# hi there



## teknik (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi there from paul and liz, we're from wellingborough and own an elddis autostratus EB on a '99 plate. We do a fair bit of wild camping and have used a lot of truck parks etc  during the weekend when they're empty. Did france and spain in sept this year out of 21 days spent 9 on sites  just to freshen up and restock.
Will be making notes from this site on areas here and abroad to enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice to see another member welcome


----------



## Trevor (Oct 31, 2007)

hello paul and liz welcome


----------



## alanval (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi there nice to read your post we also have an Autostratus EB 2000 Went over to France,Spain and Portugal in March first time in Europe driving .. Went for 3 months like yourselves only spent minimal days in sites just to top up .We are off again End of January for another 3 months (got the bug now lol) had a solar panel fitted at york show which should be a help and we had Gaslow fitted before we went in march that was really good just had to top up at the garages.

 Val


----------



## teknik (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi there Val  Nice to met another Autostratus EB owner, we've met many other types of Autostratus owners but not many owning EB's. The ones we've met have said they're VERY happy with them apart for the roof seal and back window probs. When wild camping we always keep the rear bed made up as there are only  two of us and at 6ft 2 it fits me just right. Unfortunately we have the 2.5 litre turbo engine but it's ok. Got 26 mpg during last trip so thats another plus. Hope youenjoy the van we've had ours 5years and after looking at NEC we have'nt seen anything better. Maybe see you on the road someday appy motorhoming


----------

